# CRS/CBS GTA Demograph



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

This purpose of this poll is to provide an idea of the general knowledge base of dwarf shrimp hobbyists in the GTA.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

9-15 months description for me but i have only started keeping for a few months


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

arinsi said:


> 9-15 months description for me but i have only started keeping for a few months


Yeah that's kool, you did you homework and hit the ground running.
Do you have a canister filter/tds meter?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

9-15 months description for me aswell but I dont have all the equipment yet.
Still waiting on my TDS meter.

I started off with a colony of Cherry's. They started reproducing like mad with regular tap water + conditioner. 
Later moved onto CRS a couple months back and had 1 death within the first week of the setup. The dead one looked to be pretty large so I'm guessing it was older and couldn't handle the change in water parameters from the previous owner. 

Been about 2 months in on the CRS and about 5-6 of them are berried and LARGE. 
Should be seeing babies any day now. They have been berried for about just under 1 month or a lil bit over 1 month. =)

...any day now...

Oh, and my tank is established with biofilm all over the glass. 
Buffet time for the lil shrimplets when they arrive


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Only have 2 months experience but have most of the stuff I wanted to get, just waiting for new tanks to complete cycling and get some higher grade stuff.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Going on a year I would say. First 6 months I had no babies making it past a week. Next few months I had a few babies from each clutch make it. Had a few die off's of my adults for various things. Last few months, babies are making it, my last female I had in a breeder box and she had 27 babies that were all alive after 2 weeks when I released them into the tanks. I counted over 100 shrimp in there last night and there still had to be more in the DW, moss, etc.

Here's a few pics


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

9-15 months, started off with cherries as well.

Took the leap and got 20 CRS but lost half after a month. Since then I've had a great survival rate of the babies, they've almost 5x their numbers in 3 months with the females berried again for more. Got CBS a couple months ago, got a berried and pretty happy with that.

Making the jump to blue tigers once PJ's gets them in, and I want to invest some time back into neos.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a few cherries, a few are berried, I've seen a few VERY small shrimp, but can't seem to count them.

Didn't know that tap water w/ conditioner wasn't right - what am I missing ?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Getochkn, there's nothing more rewarding then putting in all that working and finally getting a tank full of juvies surviving. Congrats dude, your tank looks awesome.



HOWsMom said:


> I have a few cherries, a few are berried, I've seen a few VERY small shrimp, but can't seem to count them.
> 
> Didn't know that tap water w/ conditioner wasn't right - what am I missing ?


Well. If your using tap water with conditioner make sure to let it sit for 24 hours before adding it to your tank. This will help remove chlorine better and equalize the temp of the new water. Also adding an air stone can help wonders.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Getochkn, there's nothing more rewarding then putting in all that working and finally getting a tank full of juvies surviving. Congrats dude, your tank looks awesome.


Thanks. Yup, after months of seeing babies and then they disappear on you, then another berry, more babies, then nothing again to seeing a few babies grow up to finally seeing a high percentage of them around is nice. I already have a 2nd tank for my A/S grades setup and this one is going to be just for higher grades.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Im just a first timer If I were to get into CRS keeping, but i mean I would know the basics lol.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Yeah that's kool, you did you homework and hit the ground running.
> Do you have a canister filter/tds meter?


i have a canister running but no tds meter
have had my first fry too



getochkn said:


> Here's a few pics


that looks awesome
must feel really good having successful breedings
______________________________________________

unlike everyone else starting with cherries i went straight into crs
loss some and learned some

im going to start a populations of cherries after i finish setting up my 50g
hoping to increase my learning curve


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Been more a year and a half - since i got into shrimps - kept it simple - ADA, RO/tap - and aquafilter - raised CRS/CBS golden and the OEBT - grades from A - SSS - never did a water change - just topped off - fed sparingly everything from flake food to HBH to some of the specialty foods- as well as blanched - spinach and zuchinni (normal s/mkt stuff) tank sizes 5 - 29 gallons.

My suggestion is dont mess with the tank once it is set - I have never owned a test kit nor a TDS meter - initially i would check for ph - but have not done so for a long long time - no idea what my gh/kh or TDS. 

this has worked well for me


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

getochkn said:


> Thanks. Yup, after months of seeing babies and then they disappear on you, then another berry, more babies, then nothing again to seeing a few babies grow up to finally seeing a high percentage of them around is nice. I already have a 2nd tank for my A/S grades setup and this one is going to be just for higher grades.


looking good - getochkn - think its time for a high grade one.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Just becareful buddy, I'm really glad it's been going well without a hitch thus far, but your tds can slowly creep higher and higher over time. You can get a sudden crash when the tds gets too high and they start having molting problems. If you start seeing deaths with shrimps stuck in mid molt, lower your tds very slowly. I recall a breeder telling me raising tds fast is fine but dropping it fast can be deadly. I never use to change water as well and only topped off but later I found out all the problems that can cause and all the benefits missed. I'll explain soon in a tutorial.



novice said:


> Been more a year and a half - since i got into shrimps - kept it simple - ADA, RO/tap - and aquafilter - raised CRS/CBS golden and the OEBT - grades from A - SSS - never did a water change - just topped off - fed sparingly everything from flake food to HBH to some of the specialty foods- as well as blanched - spinach and zuchinni (normal s/mkt stuff) tank sizes 5 - 29 gallons.
> 
> My suggestion is dont mess with the tank once it is set - I have never owned a test kit nor a TDS meter - initially i would check for ph - but have not done so for a long long time - no idea what my gh/kh or TDS.
> 
> this has worked well for me


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Started off with Cherry shrimps about 5 months ago and now have two 10 gallon tanks filled with berried and baby cherry. About a month ago, finally bought CRS and am waiting patiently for my first female to berry. Now, I got another tank with Red Rili & CRS and another tank with orange. Think I'm going shrimp crazy now!!


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Just becareful buddy, I'm really glad it's been going well without a hitch thus far, but your tds can slowly creep higher and higher over time. You can get a sudden crash when the tds gets too high and they start having molting problems. If you start seeing deaths with shrimps stuck in mid molt, lower your tds very slowly. I recall a breeder telling me raising tds fast is fine but dropping it fast can be deadly. I never use to change water as well and only topped off but later I found out all the problems that can cause and all the benefits missed. I'll explain soon in a tutorial.


Thanks - Will sure heed your caution - and have read of sudden crashes - hope that doesnt happen to me, before i decide to invest the the tds meter.

look forward to the tutorials -they are a great read for folks starting off with shrimps and others on the shrimp keeping scale of 1 - 10.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

novice said:


> looking good - getochkn - think its time for a high grade one.


That's what this one will become. I already have a A-S grade tank going and I was moving everyone over but the females got berried by some A-S grades, so most of the babies are A-S father/ SS mother, but probably 10% are SS-SSS and now it's only SS-SSS males and females in the tank, so I'll cull the babies for all the males and most of the females, keeping a few females that are closer to S+, tiger tooth, etc in that tank to give the SS-SSS males a few more females to work with and cull again with probably a higher high grade percentage, until I have a decent SS-SSS population.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi All...I am going on 3 years shrimp keeping now! Have had many tanks with all different kinds in them, got tired and went back to having Bettas, then tried my hand at Phillipine Blue Angels, success with those but too much work 

Now I am back with the shrimps! Just love those little guys too much to stay away from them.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi there, I tried raising some Amano shrimp about 4 yrs ago. I used the brackish water, with the green water (algae - can't remember the proper name), and I had many grow for a week or two, but failed beyond that. Only tried the once. I love the little shrimps, and would like to get some of the blues (if I can learn enough before they come in - if they do!). Right now I have 5 (out of 6) yellows, which I have had for about a month. I don't think I will have any fry to raise, since I believe these are all females.  I would have to say I am a newbie to shrimp, because I don't even know what a tds meter is... will have to look that up. Would welcome a tutorial if that is what you are planning. That would be awesome, especially if it could be printed off. I prefer to read hard copy, as sitting in front of this comp., gives me a headache if I'm there too long. A video would be good also, to actually visualize the instructions, but I would still have to take notes. Thanks.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Started with cherries in October 2011 and they're doing really well. Now have lots of cherry, yellow & green reproducing all the time. 

Also got 3 CRS in Nov and I thought they all died! I just saw one a couple of weeks ago and its fine. Do they hide alot? 

Have them all in the same 30g with all plants in Fluval stratum(green bag) & in clay pots. 

I just got a 20g long an the Brantford auction on Sunday and I'm leak testing it. Think I might go CRS/CBS tank.


----------

